# SMP not working

## squeasel

2.6.24-r4 quad core EM64T

I have:

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

in .config.gz but I only have a single core showing in /proc/cpuinfo.

2007.0 install media kernel had all 4 cores showing up.

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2399.986

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4802.45

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

#
```

Any ideas as to why they aren't showing up?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

To save some time, I'll let you compare your .config with mine. The kernel generated by this .config file saw both cores of my Core2 Duo. If it helps you out, that's cool. It's only up for a month, so I'd get it while the getting's good.

Hope it works for you. It's written for 2.6.24.4.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## squeasel

Your "Processor type and features" section is exactly the same as mine.  Thanks anyway.  I'll do a deeper comparison later today.

----------

## eccerr0r

Do you have ACPI enabled?

I'm thinking a lot of newer m/b's may have MPS1.1/1.4 omitted and require the use of ACPI to enable SMP... but just a guess.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Bummer. Well, good luck. Hope you get to see two tuxes soon.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gm7uac

Hi, what's your :

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

set to?

----------

## squeasel

eccerr0r:  *Quote:*   

> Do you have ACPI enabled? 

 

Nope but I'll give it a shot.

gm7uac:  *Quote:*   

> Hi, what's your :
> 
> CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8
> 
> set to?

 

It's set to 8.

 I'll try to post the whole .config a bit later.

----------

